# nVidia Boot Agent



## caste (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey,

I recently got a new case with a new PSU. The PSU is 400w (an upgrade from my old crappy 200 some watt)

We got all the parts transferred over, and attempted tried to start it up. It wouldn't start up. We tried one harddrive at a time, same thing.

We someone got it to start up, no idea how, we just had one of the top harddrives connected by itself and it just worked. We get in, it takes a bit to find the IDE drivers. When it does it says we only have the Primary Master in (the rest, Primary Slave, Secondary Master, etc. all say None)
It gets passed that into the DHCP I do believe. 
Then it says something along the lines of 

NVIDIA Boot Agent (some verion number here)
Copyright (C) 2001-2003 nVIDIA CORPORATION
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting nVIDIA boot agent.
DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSET SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

I have no idea what this means and have never seen it before.

My motherboard is an Asus I think. Not 100% sure. It has onboard nVidia audio on it, and is a Socket 754 I think.
I'll post up some more when I get some more details. All the techies within reach are gone atm.
Please, I need help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you transfered the h/d straight over and are trying to boot from it you will need to do at least a repair install
check that the drives are jumpered correctly
master on the end of the cable
slave to the middle plug
check that the line down one side of the cable goes into the drive alongside the power plug
reset the cmos


----------



## plcar (Jan 15, 2009)

When you get that kind of message - media boot failure, check cable Disk Boot Failure, Insert system disk and press enter - It means that your Assus Motherboard BIOS has become corrupted. What you need to do to get your system back is to Reinstall the BIOS by flashing it. Use ASSUS UPDATE to install the latest BIOS for your Motherboard. GO to the AssusTek site on the web and go to Downloads. There you will find all you need! Good Luck from Paul!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use dos to flash asus update has rendered useless a fair number of boards and asus usually has it posted to use dos or if the board has ezyflash use that


----------



## plcar (Jan 15, 2009)

The AssusTek Motherboard never becomes useless! If it fails to boot, swithc off the computer, open the the tower case and remove the Bios battery. Wait ten minutes and put the Bios battery back. Be careful of the polarity and be gentle with the battery docking. Then switch on your computer and you should have the original version of the Bios working. This will bring your motherboard back to life! Of course it is advisable to flash the latest version of your Bios. If the system then doesn't come back you need to format your system disk and reinstall windows XP sp3! If you have a very old motherboard you may have trouble but modern AssusTek motherboards come with a fail safe Bios. Try the battery method!


----------

